
Interview with co-founder of Reddit.com, Alexis Ohanian - jmorin007
http://adamfuhrer.wordpress.com/2008/07/11/interview-with-co-founder-of-redditcom-alexis-ohanian/
======
gwniobombux
This:

"We’ve got an album (When Will Then Be Now?), too, which we’re trying to get
on iTunes. That will be a sad day for the music industry."

made me chuckle.

